# 5/12 Freedive Spearing (Cobia and Tripletail)



## skram (Dec 25, 2007)

Did some freedive spearing on the close rigs off Ft Morgan today. 1st 5 min jan shoots a nice 55lb Cobia. A couple rigs later I scored a 18lb Tripletail, my personal best. We also picked off a few decent sheepshead and a couple spanish. Didnt see any mangroves or triggers, just a ton of nice red snapper. Viz was 20ft +\- on the rigs we dove. Water temp was 71 and felt nice. Also got a nice big bullred on a jig on the way out. saw a school of about 200 reds and jack crevalle. Awesome day on the water, can't wait to get back out there.


----------



## skram (Dec 25, 2007)

Cobia pic


----------



## below me (Jan 13, 2012)

nice!


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

Damn fine work!!


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Very nice!!! Didn't know we had triple tail that big roaming our waters...good score!:thumbup:

Jimmy


----------



## skram (Dec 25, 2007)

jjam said:


> Very nice!!! Didn't know we had triple tail that big roaming our waters...good score!:thumbup:
> 
> Jimmy


Yeah me neither. I've seen pics and heard stories, but haven't seen it firsthand until today. Stoked!


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

jjam said:


> Very nice!!! Didn't know we had triple tail that big roaming our waters...good score!:thumbup:
> 
> Jimmy


Mobile Bay breeds them big in the summer. It's almost that time of year...


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

SouthAlabamaSlayer said:


> Mobile Bay breeds them big in the summer. It's almost that time of year...


Yep. Every year a couple fish near 30lbs are caught. About to move my boat down there for a couple weeks just for it.

Nice fish Sam. I'll call you tomorrow about fishing in the pm


----------



## rfh21 (May 17, 2012)

Those are some good looking fish! Gotta get me a triple this year, never caught or eaten one but I've heard really good things as far as table fair


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

I think you need a longer gun. 

Nice fish!


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

That's awesome. How deep are they over there?


----------



## skram (Dec 25, 2007)

MillerTime said:


> That's awesome. How deep are they over there?


Usually right on the surface near any structure. This one was about 6-8ft deep on a rig support


----------



## Lexcore (May 5, 2012)

rfh21 said:


> Those are some good looking fish! Gotta get me a triple this year, never caught or eaten one but I've heard really good things as far as table fair


+1 that is on my bucket list also. :yes:


----------



## skram (Dec 25, 2007)

rfh21 said:


> Those are some good looking fish! Gotta get me a triple this year, never caught or eaten one but I've heard really good things as far as table fair


Yes, they are delicious. One of my favorites.


----------



## MiltonDiver (Nov 23, 2009)

Are you sure it was red snapper you were seeing? According to the State of Florida, they are dang near extinct <sarcasm>!


----------



## skram (Dec 25, 2007)

coolbluestreak said:


> I think you need a longer gun.
> 
> Nice fish!


It does look huge in that picture haha, its a 120cm Aimrite.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

skram said:


> Usually right on the surface near any structure. This one was about 6-8ft deep on a rig support


Sorry for the confusion. I was referring to how deep the rigs are. I've never been over that way before.


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

MillerTime said:


> Sorry for the confusion. I was referring to how deep the rigs are. I've never been over that way before.


They are difficult to catch with and reel on rigs. You almost always have to sight fish them in Mobile Bay around shallow structure. 8-20ft.


----------



## skram (Dec 25, 2007)

MillerTime said:


> Sorry for the confusion. I was referring to how deep the rigs are. I've never been over that way before.


haha Sorry, The rigs we dove where 35 - 45 feet. 2-3 miles offshore. There are a ton of rigs so the further you go the deeper they get


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

skram said:


> haha Sorry, The rigs we dove where 35 - 45 feet. 2-3 miles offshore. There are a ton of rigs so the further you go the deeper they get


Cool thanks!


----------



## below me (Jan 13, 2012)

skram i live in mobile and am dying to dive a rig. i think my pcola dive buddies are scared to do it. if you ever need to split gas/ice/etc one more way, let me know. 








SouthAlabamaSlayer said:


> Mobile Bay breeds them big in the summer. It's almost that time of year...




this summer. let's go get them


----------

